# $80,700 + annual bonus



## robinw

Hello,

I'm considering moving to Singapore. I have a job offer of $80,700SNG plus bonus per year. I am single can't live in HDB housing because my dogs aren't on the approved list. Is it possible to live comfortably on that salary?

Also, the package isn't expat, it's local plus. What kind of benefits should I ask for? Is it reasonable to ask for a trip to Singapore before accepting (my interview was video)? Moving expenses for my pets? A housing allowance?

Really, I have no idea. Please help 

thanks


----------



## Melwin

Thts a good package. congratulations!

Well, usually they arrange travel and provide initial accommodation and may be provide relocation charges too.

There are places where pets are allowed; Dont worry about it.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## simonsays

robinw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering moving to Singapore. I have a job offer of $80,700SNG plus bonus per year. I am single can't live in HDB housing because my dogs aren't on the approved list. Is it possible to live comfortably on that salary?
> 
> Also, the package isn't expat, it's local plus. What kind of benefits should I ask for? Is it reasonable to ask for a trip to Singapore before accepting (my interview was video)? Moving expenses for my pets? A housing allowance?
> 
> Really, I have no idea. Please help
> 
> thanks


If you are on that pay scale, you are good .. and you may have to rent a landed house - check the property prices. If you are not a finicky person a distant house can get you all you need ..

Anyway, I dunno your job, so I can't comment much ... as the line of work determines annual benefits - some industries pay upto or over 4 months pay as bonus ... some rarely exceed 2 months ...


----------



## leone and john

robinw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering moving to Singapore. I have a job offer of $80,700SNG plus bonus per year. I am single can't live in HDB housing because my dogs aren't on the approved list. Is it possible to live comfortably on that salary?
> 
> Also, the package isn't expat, it's local plus. What kind of benefits should I ask for? Is it reasonable to ask for a trip to Singapore before accepting (my interview was video)? Moving expenses for my pets? A housing allowance?
> 
> Really, I have no idea. Please help
> 
> thanks



Coming from Canada you will find that $80,700.00 very low ...... to live comfortably I would be looking at $120,000 plus...... for two people that need to pay all their own costs which looks like you might have to.

If you live close to the bus or train route that will save a lot of dollars in running a car.

Keep away from the Expat area's as they are even more expensive. ...... start looking in the Heartlands where food, accommodation etc is much cheaper too.

A 3 bedroomed apartment will set you back FROM $3500 PM in a private condo.

Eating out is cheaper than purchasing and cooking your own meals.... but not in any fancy expensive restaurant, but in the Hawker Markets.

To lease a car you pay FROM $1000.00 PM .... we have lived here 4 years and have never needed a car though.

Good luck.


----------



## simonsays

leone and john: he specifically said he needs to be able to keep his dogs !   That rules out HDB - and it would be prudent for him to make a visit to Singapore before deciding ..


----------



## leone and john

ecureilx said:


> leone and john: he specifically said he needs to be able to keep his dogs !   That rules out HDB - and it would be prudent for him to make a visit to Singapore before deciding ..


I didn't think I mentioned HDB apartments ..... need to go back and check! Though he mentioned ( I think) that he had dogs that were not on the 'approved' list? Two of our agents have said we can move to a HDB with our dogs, but to us that was not the issue. The apartments themselves just didn't appeal. Well certainly not the ones we have seen!

... and yes, you are right, if he can get a 'look see visit' that would help.

We keep away from the Expat area's due to the higher cost of living in those area's, for food, accommodation etc.

But you can't beat doing the extra research, before taking the plunge which looks like he is doing!

ciao, Leone


----------



## BorneoTom

robinw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering moving to Singapore. I have a job offer of $80,700SNG plus bonus per year. I am single can't live in HDB housing because my dogs aren't on the approved list. Is it possible to live comfortably on that salary?
> 
> Also, the package isn't expat, it's local plus. What kind of benefits should I ask for? Is it reasonable to ask for a trip to Singapore before accepting (my interview was video)? Moving expenses for my pets? A housing allowance?
> 
> Really, I have no idea. Please help
> 
> thanks



For a reasonable middle class lifestyle that you may be used to in Canada you should ask for $100-120K. For $80,000 think Wal Mart. You should make sure you get medical, dental and a housing allowance. Make sure you also get relocation expenses before and after your contract. Remember, most of your bonus will be consumed returning to Canada and getting re established. Ask for four months salary as a bonus, settle for two. You should ask for round trip ticket back to your home for a months visit if you decide to renew your contract. 

If you are a true out door Canadian, you will find Singapore exciting and different for the first six months, stifling and confining for the next six. You will need to travel just to shake off the claustrophobia. Travels can be cheap or expensive depending on your life style. 

Your dogs will be a problem. You will not be able to bring them into Malaysia and I am not sure about Indonesia. They will cramp your traveling life style but I am sure you will find someone to take care of them.

In Singapore, everything is negotiable. Bargain hard!


----------



## robinw

Thanks, all. So far I've managed to negotiate $1000/month housing allowance but the offered salary of $80700 hasn't changed. I would be getting a bonus, but not until the following year. I would avoid having a car. It's just me, so I don't have to worry about supporting other people. They've offered $5000 relocation and two weeks hotel which doesn't seem to include food but does include an agent to help me find a place. Also health benefits and full cell phone costs. And relocation home. I won't go without my dogs .

Can I have some more information on the bonus that several of you have mentioned? Is there anything else I should consider? I'm having trouble deciphering the tax rates. Can anybody help? Also, about what percentage of taxes come out of monthly pay?

I think I'm going to take the weekend to think about their counteroffer, the talk to them over skye next week. Are there any other questions or issues I should discuss?

Thanks again


----------



## sunshine224

robinw said:


> Thanks, all. So far I've managed to negotiate $1000/month housing allowance but the offered salary of $80700 hasn't changed. I would be getting a bonus, but not until the following year. I would avoid having a car. It's just me, so I don't have to worry about supporting other people. They've offered $5000 relocation and two weeks hotel which doesn't seem to include food but does include an agent to help me find a place. Also health benefits and full cell phone costs. And relocation home. I won't go without my dogs .
> 
> Can I have some more information on the bonus that several of you have mentioned? Is there anything else I should consider? I'm having trouble deciphering the tax rates. Can anybody help? Also, about what percentage of taxes come out of monthly pay?
> 
> I think I'm going to take the weekend to think about their counteroffer, the talk to them over skye next week. Are there any other questions or issues I should discuss?
> 
> Thanks again


When you mentioned - they offer you a house agent, does that mean the company will pay the agent's fees. Upon successful rental of apartment, many agents charge the tenant one month's (of the rental cost) agent fees. Beware of that.

Tax codes etc also depends on whether your country has a tax arrangement with the Singapore government. Which tax are you going to be paying? 

For a start, ensure you have a contract which has a time lapse on it and a clause clearly stating that should you be very unhappy in Singapore after 6 months, the company will pay for repatriation. That is safer than an open contract with no time mentioned, just in case you cant get used to the heat and humidity, or if your dogs are completely miserably not having many wide open spaces for long runs. 

Many expats live cheap here when they discover local eateries which costs next to nothing. It really depends what your goals of relocating is. Is it to try a different lifestyle and culture? Is it a job related move where you hope you get a better job offer after this one etc. If this is your first time living in Asia, are you prepared for the culture shock and adjustments?

If you wanna play it safe, ensure you give yourself some time for adjustment here. Dont give up everything in your home country to find that you are miserable here and have nowhere to go back to. Financially, make sure you back yourself up good and proper so that you get repatriated on your company's expense so you wont feel like you are trapped here. Some expats find the initial months here very suffocating. Others stick it out and have a blast later. And some lucky ones just land and love it here.

Hope you find some points here helpful. Take care.


----------



## robinw

There has been a change in the offer. The employer has increased the housing allowance to $1500, offered to hire housing agents at their expense, rent me a condo in their name, which they said will help me with my taxes, and will take the rent out of my salary. All of this is based on my living in a condo that would be $3000 a month. They also indicated that the best place with live with two dogs (two greyhounds and a cat will be moving with me) would be the East and West coasts.

Does this seem reasonable? Is there anything else I should consider? Does anybody have any advice for me? I still haven't accepted the offer, as this email arrived this morning.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays

robinw said:


> There has been a change in the offer. The employer has increased the housing allowance to $1500, offered to hire housing agents at their expense, rent me a condo in their name, which they said will help me with my taxes, and will take the rent out of my salary. All of this is based on my living in a condo that would be $3000 a month. They also indicated that the best place with live with two dogs (two greyhounds and a cat will be moving with me) would be the East and West coasts.
> 
> Does this seem reasonable? Is there anything else I should consider? Does anybody have any advice for me? I still haven't accepted the offer, as this email arrived this morning.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nothing much to add - but Since you mentioned Greyhound - ensure that the condo allows such dogs .. living in Singapore there are restrictions .. plus, if you are alone, you need to budget in the cost of a maid etc. to take care of the dogs .. 

As for housing allowance of 1,500 (I assume US$) - it barely covers the cost of a decent 2 bedroom condo ..


----------

